# Blackhawk VTAC MK1 Sling



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone have this sling for their CAR-15? I've seen a couple good reviews on it, but found no definitive pictures of it attached to the collapsible stock. I've been searching for the right sling for my Bushmaster for a long time, and not ready to shell out $30+ on a sling until I'm sure it will be what I want. Thanks.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't have that sling, but I will add to consider the Vickers Tactical sling. http://www.vickerstactical.com/SlingPage/CombatSling.htm Just got it for Christmas and it's great. Runs about $50.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I guess I'll still need some kind of side sling attachment for these. Judging by the pics. I've heard some good reviews on that one also.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

For the Vickers all you need is a front attachment, which my rifle came with. The rear just loops through the slot on the back of the stock.


----------

